# Can I Pick  My Own Password?



## Aerie17 (Sep 10, 2003)

I am having trouble with the capital key on my keyboard.  My password contains several capital letters and because it is encrypted, I have to make several attempts to enter it, because I cannot see when the letters haven't gone in correctly.  The password was given to me. Can I choose my own?

Issue #2
Nikos posted the note about the pictures we are using in our posts costing other sites bandwidth which they have to pay for.  I don't want to do anything wrong.  I went out on the net and found a picture I liked and copied its URL so it would show up as my avatar.  I thought since it was a celebrity that it was public domain.  Am I wrong?  Do I need to give the picture up?  How do I find a picture that will not cost anyone anything and how do I get it to the site if it is not on the 'net?  Thanks in advance for help on these!


----------



## Allandra (Sep 10, 2003)

You can go to 'my home' and select a new password for yourself.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 11, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
 Issue #2
Nikos posted the note about the pictures we are using in our posts costing other sites bandwidth which they have to pay for. I don't want to do anything wrong. I went out on the net and found a picture I liked and copied its URL so it would show up as my avatar. I thought since it was a celebrity that it was public domain. Am I wrong? Do I need to give the picture up? How do I find a picture that will not cost anyone anything and how do I get it to the site if it is not on the 'net? Thanks in advance for help on these! 


[/ QUOTE ] 

What I do is save the picture to my hard drive. If this is possible(some sites don't let you). Then resize the pics and upload them to my web picture storage. I use www.andale.com. I pay about $3 a month for this service but I use it for other things beside the hair care forum. Copy and paste the the given url so it will show up in your avatar. This way you can link directly from your web storage site to here. 

If you don't want to pay, another place you can use is www.geocities.com I think they allow about eight different pics to be stored on your own personal web page. This is completely free! HTH


----------



## SVT (Sep 11, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
I am having trouble with the capital key on my keyboard.  My password contains several capital letters and because it is encrypted, I have to make several attempts to enter it, because I cannot see when the letters haven't gone in correctly.  The password was given to me. Can I choose my own? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Try copying then pasting the password. I do this sometimes when I get funky passwords for my initial logon. I change the password later.


----------



## Aerie17 (Sep 11, 2003)

Allanra, DSD and SVT;

Thank you, very much!!


----------



## SVT (Sep 11, 2003)

No problem!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 11, 2003)

Your welcome!


----------

